# Another plant i need an id for



## Carson789 (Feb 26, 2018)

Im not sure im pretty new to planted tanks but i think it is some sort of vallisneria but the leaves seem to cylindrical most of the vals ive seen have more flat leaves like jungle or italian val


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Not a val, i know what it is but i cant think of the name... tip of my tongue! im sure someone will name it here soon lol sorry


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi @Carson789,

A little difficult to tell from the photo but assuming that there are no leaves at the top then it is likely and Eleocharis (hairgrass) species.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Are the leaves septate (darker horizontal lines across them)? Can we see the base of the plant? Hard to see much from the photo provided.


----------

